# .JPEG to .DST converter.



## doubleabattery

I went into a shop at the mall where they make costom hats and I wanted to have a picture on my hat of something I drew. They said the file type has to be a stich file (DST).
So I went home and of course none of the programs I have can save a file to .DST

I want this picture http://i33.tinypic.com/xnt361.jpg
But in DST format.

Does anyone know how to do that?
(please do not post answers saying go search google I did this already NO help from google,
but by all means dont let that stop you from trying it out. You probably will have better luck then me........)

Keith


----------



## Knotbored

This site has a 30 day demo (or 100 runs of program) and might work for your one use of a monogram. The registered program seems expensive $144
http://www.embird.com/sw/embird/features.htm


----------



## doubleabattery

according to this http://www.embird.com/sw/embird/formats.htm
it doesnt allow me to change jpeg to dst..... ='(

thanks for the quick reply tho.


----------



## Noyb

This is an Embroidery file ... And it takes a Digitizer to make an Embroidery file from a picture.
The good digitizers are way too expensive for my budget.

Basically .. You can only convert an Embroidery file type to another embroidery file type .. 
If you have the software ... I use Buzz Explorer and Buzz Size.

I know that a Janome comes with a basic digitizer ... 
My wife has a Janome that would buy me about 3 hotdog computers.

And using Photoshop and Janome .. I've made a few Embroidery patterns...
But they don't look as good as the pros with the expensive software can do.


----------



## doubleabattery

Noyb said:


> This is an Embroidery file ... And it takes a Digitizer to make an Embroidery file from a picture.
> The good digitizers are way too expensive for my budget.
> 
> Basically .. You can only convert an Embroidery file type to another embroidery file type ..
> If you have the software ... I use Buzz Explorer and Buzz Size.
> 
> I know that a Janome comes with a basic digitizer ...
> My wife has a Janome that would buy me about 3 hotdog computers.
> 
> And using Photoshop and Janome .. I've made a few Embroidery patterns...
> But they don't look as good as the pros with the expensive software can do.


did u see the picture that i attached? is it possible to make it a dst?


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. and Maybe .. I'll take a look at it later .. kinda busy right now.
But my software is limited

You have two other options ...
Print to cloth and sew the cloth on ...
or print to Transfer Paper .. then Iron the Image on.


----------



## Noyb

Doesn't look like I can convert this.

What's needed is a good digitizer like … http://www.drawstitch.com/Overview.htm ... At about $1800
Or maybe ... http://www.buzztools.com/buzz-2-Stitches.asp ... At $300

If you decide to print this to Iron on Transfer paper .. You'll need a reverse Image like attached.


----------



## doubleabattery

it needs to b a dst file cuz the hat store takes the file and sews it to a hat.

but it already costs me 40$ and i have NO money to spend 1800 on a program im gonna use 1 time.


----------



## Noyb

Im surprised that the Hat Store didnt tell you more .. Or offer to Digitize it for you.
But you probably would have found the digitizing service was also Price Prohibitive.

Perhaps they didnt want to mess with this because the Embroidery people are worse than the RIAA.
We have a family relative that was threatened with a law suit .. Because she bought a pattern off of Ebay.

Ive also heard that if you go to Disney Land wearing an unauthorized Disney Embroidery pattern ..
You enjoyment will be cut short by the Disney Police.

Embroidery patterns do not have much detail as a picture ....
Are you sure you dont want to put a picture on your hat ??

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4858118


----------



## doubleabattery

thanks man. this is a ton of help so far. =D

umm but yes im sure i want it sew'd (thats not right but u know wut i mean) into the hat.
u think should go there with the Jpeg and have them do it?


----------



## Noyb

doubleabattery said:


> should go there with the Jpeg and have them do it?


You could see what they say .. But you might not like the Cost.

There's a chance I may be able to borrow This software in a week or two .. to see if I like it


----------



## doubleabattery

Noyb said:


> You could see what they say .. But you might not like the Cost.
> 
> There's a chance I may be able to borrow This software in a week or two .. to see if I like it


OMG that would b perffect.
from wut i understand from the video is that it can take a jpeg and make it a type of sewing file.
then from there i could ezily convert it to a .dst.

man if i could ask u the HUGE favour (if u get to borrow it) could you do that for me?
and send me the (whatever type of sew file u make it) ?

i would be the 2nd happiest person in the world.


----------



## Noyb

doubleabattery said:


> then from there i could ezily convert it to a .dst.


You can't convert it .. But I could.
The Borrowed software may be here Friday .. If the owner can find it.


----------



## doubleabattery

i had a program downloaded that could only convert sew files to other sew files.
maybe i was wrong tho....
awesome buddy. let me know if u get it


----------



## Noyb

Sew is another Embroidery file type ... 
My Wife's Janome uses a jef file type ... Her old Kenmore used a sew file type.

Once I can get it in an Embroidery file type .. I can convert it to about anything.
But like I said .. Embroidery patterns do not have much detail .. In spite of the doctors help


----------



## doubleabattery

well i guess i will have to w8 to find out lol


----------



## Noyb

I don't have the good software yet ... Not sure if it can do Better ??
Like I said .. Embroidery patterns do not have the resolution of a Picture.
Here's what I have so far ..
The conversion to DST changed the thread colors .. the person doing the Embroidery will have to choose the colors based on a picture

Are you sure you don't want to Iron-on a picture ???


----------



## doubleabattery

hmmm thats awesome that it is a DST atleast....
is there a way in the program that i could add more detail?
should i get a higher resolution picture?
should i make the picture have more contrast in light and dark so it picks up more then 3 colours?


----------



## Noyb

doubleabattery said:


> is there a way in the program that i could add more detail?
> should I get a higher resolution picture?
> should i make the picture have more contrast in light and dark so it picks up more then 3 colours?


NO .. Thread is thicker that an Inkjet dot ... And the machines do not accurately position the thread as close as we would like.

NO .. In order to digitize this .... I had to redraw the picture in Photoshop to simplify it ...
so the digitizing software could find the edges .. Then I had to manually Stitch within the edges in the digitizing software.

I could have increased the number of thread colors .. But I didn't think it would make the pattern look better.


----------



## Noyb

I was debating about adding one extra color ... Like attached ..
But I can only add it in big areas because of the stitching resolution and I didn't think this would add much to the looks of the final pattern.

Are you sure you don't want to Iron-On a Picture ??


----------



## doubleabattery

if this one here http://attachments.techguy.org/attachments/157939d1256047547/clip.gif
had the flesh colour it would b great! (blue around the neck and blue at the butt as well.)

i think that would work perfectly.
thanks buddy


----------



## Noyb

Going to be gone today .. Maybe later, I'll see what I can do.
I can stitch in any thread color in any boundary .. That was a rework to establish the boundaries.
The digitizing software will remake the line outline from this picture.

I really wanted to wait and see if I got the other software ...
The person that has it, Has never used it .. Maybe I can borrow it indefinitely


----------



## doubleabattery

would that b better to work with?
http://dirtywhiteboy8.deviantart.com/art/vegeta-44042109


----------



## Noyb

NO .. same amount of rework needed.


----------



## doubleabattery

http://i35.tinypic.com/95wzh2.jpg

or

http://i33.tinypic.com/ng28f8.jpg

have ezier results?


----------



## doubleabattery

im kinda liking the yellow hair one....


----------



## doubleabattery

i think my only colour opition for a hat is black so maybe the yellow hair one is the best idea any way...
can i see wut it would look like?


----------



## Noyb

I can foresee some problems here.
Does that Hat Store do the embroidery ... Or have someone else do it ???
I'm afraid you're going to spend some money and not be happy with the results.

I still think you should get some White Hats ..
Print the picure to some iron-on transfer paper ..
And iron-on the picture your self.

You can also Print the picture to Cloth ... And sew the cloth on the hat.
I'm going to wait and see if I get the other software .. Cross your fingers

I suspect the people doing the Embroidery may not be able to use my Patterns.
They will have to use some intelligence and manually choose the correct thread color.


----------



## doubleabattery

the hat store does it.
i will b at the store when they do it and i can b there "intelligence" and i wont let them print it if it doesnt look the way i want it to.
in which case i will take my stuff and leave and either live without the hat or try ur other segustions.

but if they can have a patteren like this http://www.icejerseys.com/images/neo_caps/blackhawks_big.jpg
i dont see y they cant do 1 like the 1 im asking for.


----------



## Noyb

Good .. They will have a better choice of thread colors ...
and can choose something you'd like better.

You could choose a different hair color on this one for a Black Hat.

I have no idea how this'll actually look when Stitched.
They should be able to get a better idea with their software.


----------



## doubleabattery

so correct me if im wrong but the way im understanding this is that u can go in and add more detail manually? 
(if u doing this detail manually inside the program 
(wut program?) and if u give me a .dst i will download a trail version of it and try it out and see if i can get wut i want)
or does it do it base off the picture?

idealy there should b 3 shades for every colour. and with black outline.


----------



## Noyb

The dst file is in the zip attachment of the previous post.
The picture is what my software tells me it looks like.


----------



## doubleabattery

wut is the program?
is it nething like photoshop?
can i like draw new colours and lines on it?


----------



## Noyb

I used Photoshop to redraw your picture so that the digitizing software could find the edges better...
and to remove all the little detail that would be too small to stitch.

Then this picture is fed to the digitizer that finds the outlines ...
and lets me choose the color to stitch in the areas.


----------



## doubleabattery

can i see how those other pictures would turn out?
i dont think this picture is getting the results i want


----------



## Noyb

The Embroidery dst files are in the zip folder ... How's these ????


----------



## doubleabattery

wow those are MUCH better and im really really liking the details!
and now i like the middle one the best (yellow hair) jsut needs a bit of clean up on the eyes and mouth.

AWESOME


----------



## Noyb

I don't know how these will look when stitched.
I don't have much control of how this software does the digitizing.


----------



## doubleabattery

is the zip file attached the 3 dst's?
i think the middle on (yellow hair) is about as good as it can get.

thanks alot man for all ur help


----------



## doubleabattery

i really like the middle one.

is ur attached file a zip?
cuz i wil bring it in and see wut it will look like


----------



## Noyb

It's in the zip attachment for post #36.
Without the embroidery software .. You will not be able to preview what it looks like.

This is as close as you can get to a preview .. without stitching it.


----------

